# People in Missouri stay alert and safe



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

More suspicious phone purchases reported in Mid-Missouri | Local News - Home



> ABC 17 News learned Wednesday night that the Macon County Sheriff's Department is investigating a suspicious purchase of multiple cell phones at the Macon Walmart. The FBI in St. Louis and Springfield have been contacted and are investigating.
> 
> ABC 17 News reported early Wednesday that 100 prepaid cell phones were purchased at two Missouri Walmarts over the weekend, which caused concerned employees to report the incidents to authorities.
> 
> ...


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

WOW! Glad it was reported but what in the world is next? I think we are entering a whole new chapter of
crazy stuff happening in our country! Stay tuned!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Nothing to worry about. Our Dear Leader has assured us we are safe from terrorist attacks. You are also Islamophobic for even considering anything as such. I will have to report you to the proper authorities.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^^^^^ remember......Squatch says he has been hiding in plain sight, he never promised to be actually watching while in hiding.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I would think, and I could be wrong, that most bad guys KNOW to buy one at a time over a few weeks or go from store to store.... 

There are legitimate reasons for buying multi-phones

notice they were detained and released because there was no legal reason to hold them

what I want to know.. were the men white, black, asian, arab, etc


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

if they did buy all at one time I would be suspicious


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeah, that's right in my area... the Macon Walmart is about 50 miles or so from where I am sitting right now.

Having said that, if these guys are terrorists then they are really STUPID terrorists... I mean really, who on EARTH walks into a Walmart in Macon, MO and buys 50 phones and expects nobody to notice? ONLY STUPID PEOPLE.

Here is some additional background info on the area presented just so you all can get a better picture in your minds... if you are city folks (and that includes suburbanites) you may have a different image in your mind about what the areas we are talking about are like.

For those of you who don't know, Macon is a town of about 4,000 people, and that Walmart isn't a "Super Center" it's one of the original generation small ones... like REALLY small... no groceries, just the basic "how they were 35 years ago" kinda Walmart. They probably don't sell 5 of those phones a day. 

Additionally, AT&T is not a carrier in Macon, it's carriers are US Cellular and a local company called Chariton Valley that does it's own cell phone thing, so the AT&T phones are all "out of area" i.e. need to be elsewhere to activate. It's a real situation out here where we have "unusual" carriers. Any "smart" phone that is prepaid is sold in this area has to be Verizon or it won't work. 

Columbia has a decent size and active Muslim population. There is a mosque downtown. Columbia is a town of about 100,000 plus another 40,000 if Mizzou is in session.

These folks walked into the Macon & one of the Columbia Walmarts and put themselves on video doing something that just screams "I am a TERRORIST" in an area where people are incredibly easy to track down. The police already know who they are. SO... yeah, not such a bright idea, as it turns out... 

There is virtually no chance anything in Macon would be the target of attack (since, other than the local schools, there really isn't anything in Macon TO attack), but Columbia? Yeah, that's a bigger target. Additionally there are other places in the area that could be targeted. 

Just an FYI.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

BTW let me get on my soapbox and rant for just a bit...

Mizzou & many/most universities across America are such glaring big targets for terrorists because OUR GOVERNMENT IS FULL OF GUTLESS MORONS.

These GUTLESS MORONS will not allow faculty, staff and students who are concealed carry permit holders the chance to defend themselves by carrying legally purchased and carried firearms. Why? BECAUSE THE GOVERNMENT IS RUN BY GUTLESS MORONS.

The best way to stop school shootings and school terror is to have people who can SHOOT BACK... even the threat of facing armed opponents will give the terrorists and nutjobs pause... it doesn't help the cause (or the ego in the case of nutcases) to get your balls blown off the first time you draw your weapon... 

If you want to reduce the risk, then DO SOMETHING PROACTIVE and let legally trained and licensed people carry their weapons to defend themselves and those surrounding them.

End of rant.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I,personally am wondering about the description of these phone buyers.Hispanic?(possibly cartel)of middle eastern descent or? what?,white meth cookers?.most of the cheap pre-paid phones WILL work in a lot of different areas.my 8 year old tracfone has worked everywhere I have traveled other than Detroit (Detoilet)...my main carrier is AT&T but will roam and hand off to several different towers not operated by AT&T.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> I,personally am wondering about the description of these phone buyers.Hispanic?(possibly cartel)of middle eastern descent or? what?,white meth cookers?.most of the cheap pre-paid phones WILL work in a lot of different areas.my 8 year old tracfone has worked everywhere I have traveled other than Detroit (Detoilet)...my main carrier is AT&T but will roam and hand off to several different towers not operated by AT&T.


An interview on a local TV station I saw last night (posted on the web, you can probably find it by googling, it was one of the COMO stations) featured a Walmart employee who was involved in reporting it to authorities. He said they looked "middle-eastern" for what it's worth.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

Seems to me we are "letting the cat out of the bag"!

When the police, sheriff or whoever begins to take note of whoever is making moves (such as this thread is
discussing) like this, the news does us all a disservice to paste it all over the airwaves.

While it may rouse our ire to hear of these events, to let the perpetrators know that we are watching them
is just letting them know that we know! The end result is to cause them to reevaluate their tactics and do
it differently next time. If a criminal sees that people are being caught because of a certain thing they did
which brought notice to them...they are just being educated, and can act smarter the next time, when we 
make a ruckus about it.

Keep quiet...and your powder dry!

Grim


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Grim Reality said:


> Seems to me we are "letting the cat out of the bag"!
> 
> When the police, sheriff or whoever begins to take note of whoever is making moves (such as this thread is
> discussing) like this, the news does us all a disservice to paste it all over the airwaves.
> ...


I could not disagree more with this if I tried.

When you see something in your community that looks wrong, SHOUT IT OUT. Keeping quiet is the exact opposite of what you want to do. If these people are here, we want them outed ASAP.

Look, I've taken a lot of flack here on this forum because I don't think it is wise to keep attacking people generation after generation over there... because I believe all we are doing is pissing them off and making more enemies... it's counter productive.

But this isn't OVER THERE, it's RIGHT HERE.

Don't mistake my contention that we should stop breeding the cycle of violence overseas to mean that we should put up with that crap here in this country, no way. Absolutely not. If they are over here and doing that crap, WE need to squash them like a bug.

The way WE need to do that is for US, the PUBLIC, to make it impossible to operate in the US because WE are on guard. Not the government, but US. We don't need a police state hovering over us, what we need is for the PEOPLE to be paying attention, we need for each and every one of us to be on the lookout for stuff that "just seems wrong" or for possible threats. We don't need the government invading our lives, but we do need to keep our own eyes open and to speak out when we see things that look fishy.

The police are not responsible for our safety, WE are. WE are the people, WE have the power to keep ourselves safe but we also have the responsibility to wake up, look around our own communities and say "hey, what's that? What's going on here?"

We are all sentinels of freedom in our own communities, which is why I don't waste time worrying about crap happening half a world away. THIS is where we need to pay attention, right here in America (or in whatever country you live in). This is OUR back yard, and that crap doesn't fly here.

My problem with all the concentration going on with all this international crap that we (you and I) can do ZERO about is that it takes the eyes off what is important... what we CAN do something about, our own homes, our own communities, our own areas and regions. If you spend all your time looking at Syria you will miss what's happening in your own back yard. That's unacceptable.

When I say "ignore that crap, let it go" this is why I say that. Take care of YOUR OWN FIRST. Do what you can at HOME first. That crap's a long ways from here, whereas what's going on around you is in your own back yard... AND you can do something about that!


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Having said that, if these guys are terrorists then they are really STUPID terrorists... I mean really, who on EARTH walks into a Walmart in Macon, MO and buys 50 phones and expects nobody to notice? ONLY STUPID PEOPLE.


How stupid were they since nobody knows who they were and no descriptions were released so far? Sounds like powers that be are the ones having problems figuring this out?? Wal Mart Employee says they looked like Middle Eastern Men?

If you were going to buy stuff for an attack on lets say....Any of the 6 Nuclear power plants in Illinois and near a lot of big cities including Chicago..... where not many people have guns....Kansas City Power Plant (Nuclear) in Kansas City Mo...Just up the road would you buy equipment there? Not if your SMART! If they walked in..bought the phones for CASH...walked out looking down at the ground they don't have a chance of catching them! Pretty much all Wal Marts record people walking in and out and keep a record of it.

50 to 100 of these "MIDDLE EASTERN MEN" that were "CAREFULLY VETTED" take a power plant.....and melt it down....Whats the damage? Whats the Cost?

They have a tendency on using what they can find as a weapon...like a plane flying into a building eh?


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Scary

To play devil's advocate.... I was listening to a radio show yesterday and a former boss of mine, who is Arab descent and even said on the show that he is a Muslim, called in. he now owns several cell phone stores, and he said that they get people in his store every week looking to buy 5 or 10 or more phones. They resell them in other countries.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

SGT E said:


> How stupid were they since nobody knows who they were and no descriptions were released so far? Sounds like powers that be are the ones having problems figuring this out?? Wal Mart Employee says they looked like Middle Eastern Men?


Well, since the authorities have the video from the store shot at all angles (there are many cameras in the Electronics department alone) as well as the parking lot cameras (which cover license plates) AND some of them who did the purchasing have already been questioned, I would say pretty stupid.

DO NOT trust what the media says on this, they don't know their butt from butter.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

SGT E said:


> If you were going to buy stuff for an attack on lets say....Any of the 6 Nuclear power plants in Illinois and near a lot of big cities including Chicago..... where not many people have guns....Kansas City Power Plant (Nuclear) in Kansas City Mo...Just up the road would you buy equipment there? Not if your SMART! If they walked in..bought the phones for CASH...walked out looking down at the ground they don't have a chance of catching them! Pretty much all Wal Marts record people walking in and out and keep a record of it


One even better for you, there's a big-ass nuke plant not 20 miles as the crow flies from Columbia. Heck, Mizzou has a reactor on campus.

Having said that, the problem with cell phones is more IED than attacking a power plant... that takes more guns than it does bombs... and for a nuke plant to be a target you REALLY have to know what you are doing and have a LOT of explosives, by a lot I mean a LOT... the explosives would be the tricky part, not the triggers.

We are a country full of soft targets. They are everywhere. Oil refineries come to mind off the top of my head.

Sooner or later you get to choose freedom and some risk, or live in a police state and have a false sense of security because there are ALWAYS more soft targets.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Drug dealers pimps ect do it all of the time maybe not 50 but a stack, Heck you often pay for them as Obama phones.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

No more immigration for 10 years. No Visa's no nothing. Seal the Border, Build a Wall using money that we give countries who hate us. Deport anyone caught here illegally. It may take time.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> One even better for you, there's a big-ass nuke plant not 20 miles as the crow flies from Columbia. Heck, Mizzou has a reactor on campus.
> 
> Having said that, the problem with cell phones is more IED than attacking a power plant... that takes more guns than it does bombs... and for a nuke plant to be a target you REALLY have to know what you are doing and have a LOT of explosives, by a lot I mean a LOT... the explosives would be the tricky part, not the triggers.
> 
> ...


My husband always said it would be much easier to take out electricity for a large area for a long period of time than to take out a nuclear power plant.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

lived in buffalo ny for 90% of my life whom right next to Niagara falls and with my job at the time for 5 "trashman/ driver"
I have seen the power planet many times and can tell you that it wont take much to go in go BOOM
look at the security closest thing they really have is border patrol 
tunnels tons of people even during winter you can drive right into the fence 
granted the walls are brick but also very old I could used the la, brie "trashtruck' half fill for the weight and plow into and likely bright them down and we seen them use rider / youhuls trucks
it wont take more then 10 people to bust 
plus the power plant generators can be seen from the high points the gates min road is a straight shot no turn are needed 
i am not a demolition expert but I can see a easy target and those who wish to harm americans are trained to be demolition experts


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Of the two, Nuclear power plants or the electrical grid, the grid is by far the more vulnerable and would have a greater impact over a broader range. They will get around to it eventually. I agree with Salty tho, we should keep an eye on what's going on in the world but more importantly watch our own back yard. They are here and they will attack again. They will be increasingly more aggressive in targeting and scope. You can count on it. Don't buy the Oblunder Hype that they can protect us and properly vet these bastards. This administration couldn't find their butt hole with two hands and a flashlight. Be vigilant, prepare, and watch out for each other.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I would think, and I could be wrong, that most bad guys KNOW to buy one at a time over a few weeks or go from store to store....
> 
> There are legitimate reasons for buying multi-phones
> 
> ...


If they "did nothing wrong" it's none of your business what color they are. You racist bigot?

And they were Christmas Gifts for their palls - who are on someone's watch list.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Auntie said:


> My husband always said it would be much easier to take out electricity for a large area for a long period of time than to take out a nuclear power plant.


Yes, but that doesn't strike fear into the hearts of millions like a slaughter of unarmed folks at a Christmas party or say a football game.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Real Old Man said:


> If they "did nothing wrong" it's none of your business what color they are. You racist bigot?
> 
> And they were Christmas Gifts for their palls - who are on someone's watch list.


Real Old Man,

I will assure you that Maine Marine is not a racist bigot.

If the media is going to take time to report then the facts are important. The complicit media has a very irresponsible bad habit of leaving out these facts. Take San Bernadino for example, the complicit media attempted to hide the fact that the murderers were islamists. They stuck to their plan for days fully knowing the facts.

I think you owe Maine Marine an apology.

Your friend,

Slippy


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Many things are relevant to give a full view and ability to react properly by the public. False impressions are what breed racism. News media in a story like this should report:


race
applicable gang affiliation if any
were the armed
location in a town or city
were they in the area they lived in
did they respond with respect to questioning

This will tell me how and what I need to be on the look out for.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Real Old Man,
> 
> I will assure you that Maine Marine is not a racist bigot.
> 
> ...


Slip old buddy you should know me beter than that. MM isn't. It was intended as scarcasm. Or better how a left wing nut job would see it.

Maine I know you aren't I was just trying to add a bit of scarcasm to this poost and it flooped badly. I don't believe your are a bigot in any way shape or form nor are you a racist.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Real Old Man said:


> Slip old buddy you should know me beter than that. MM isn't. It was intended as scarcasm. Or better how a left wing nut job would see it.
> 
> Maine I know you aren't I was just trying to add a bit of scarcasm to this poost and it flooped badly. I don't believe your are a bigot in any way shape or form nor are you a racist.


My apology as well Sir! I missed it.

(Losing my small business healthcare in January has me less than focused!)

Carry on my friend, carry on! :77:


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Yes, but that doesn't strike fear into the hearts of millions like a slaughter of unarmed folks at a Christmas party or say a football game.


Sporting events... yeah, that's a problem. It's coming folks, it really is... those are REALLY REALLY REALLY big REALLY REALLY REALLY SOFT targets, and if it's pro or major college, they are targets with lots of cameras around.

THAT is something to watch like a hawk.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have been expecting an attack at major sporting event as well. It would be to easy and I am sure it's on their agenda. I also don't think we should loose sight of the electrical grid down possabilty. A large portion of the US without power for days, weeks, or even months at a time would create terror in mass. There would be looting, murder, and rape within the first few days if not the first night. Stretched over weeks or months the death and carnage would be horrific. This senario would be right up their ally. Don't think they haven't thought of it. This type of attack is likly high on their agenda as well.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I could not disagree more with this if I tried.
> 
> When you see something in your community that looks wrong, SHOUT IT OUT. Keeping quiet is the exact opposite of what you want to do. If these people are here, we want them outed ASAP.
> 
> ...


My original post was not about ignoring a terrorist's activities...far from it. I am saying that we need to be mindful
to not let it be known "EXACTLY" what we are doing in order to catch them. If we nab some bunch of these cretins, it
is NOT good tactics to let them know (in the media of all places) just what it was that they did which resulted in 
their arrest. It's perfectly fine to broadcast that they were arrested "HERE" and charged with "THAT" and so on...BUT
you don't want to tell them exactly what they did that tipped their hand! THAT is what I'm saying.

You let all of your tricks be known and you will shortly find that they will no longer be effective...because the bad
guys will know about them and avoid making that mistake.

Should citizens be DILIGENT? OF COURSE!! But don't tell Mohammed exactly "HOW" you caught him!

Grim

Now, with that in mind, go back and re-read my OP.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Anyone see news today where they found a big cache of explosives in the woods of Missouri? They blew them in place.....Also in the Paris Attack the main terrorist guided the others via cell phone....Saw that flipping past CNN...Strange...they reported news on CNN?????


----------



## nevrdun (Dec 2, 2013)

Someone also purchased all of the trac-phones at the Walmart in Walnut Ridge AR about the same time as the purchases in MO. East Indian decent.


----------



## nevrdun (Dec 2, 2013)

good point


----------



## nevrdun (Dec 2, 2013)

Prepared One....the sad part is they could easily take out our grid just about anywhere, and the aftermath would come from our own people!


----------



## nevrdun (Dec 2, 2013)

The media always screws things up....If they can't get the truth, they will make their own version of it.


----------

